# Size of 58 cm Frame



## bikerneil (Nov 3, 2007)

I need a rain bike, and have found a good deal on a Giant OCR C2 road bike. Size large - 58 cm on Craigslist.

*My question: I am 5' 8", will a 58cm frame be too large for me????*

Does anyone have direct experience with this bike as far as sizing???


Thanks.


----------



## DanS (Oct 22, 2010)

Hi bikerneil,

I don't ride a Giant, but a Argon Kyrpton and it's a 58 cm frame which fits me perfectly and I'm 6' 1".

I wouldn't think the differences between an Argon 58 cm and a Giant 58 cm would be that great.

I hope that helps.


----------



## ptadam22 (Sep 22, 2010)

From Giant's site:

http://archive.giant-bicycles.com/us/050.000.000/050.600.100.asp#10


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

It will fit...weirdly at worst. You have to test ride it. It's a compact frame, so the seatpost can go pretty low, and the TT apparently isn't as long as you'd expect - well, from my experience.

I ride a Size L TCR @ 5'10 using a 120mm stem and deep drop bars (the components were by choice and reach further than stock). But then when on a 56cm CAAD8, I have a bit of a reach issue.


----------



## Pack Fodder (Jan 14, 2010)

bikerneil said:


> I need a rain bike, and have found a good deal on a Giant OCR C2 road bike. Size large - 58 cm on Craigslist.
> 
> *My question: I am 5' 8", will a 58cm frame be too large for me????*
> 
> ...


If they are referring to the top tube measurement and you have fairly average proportions that bike will be too big for you. I am 6' and a ride M/L TCR, which has 57 cm top tube, for comparison.


----------

